# Super Tanker Tour



## stevesherratt (Jan 6, 2006)

Thought some of you old Gingerbeers might like a peep at the following links if you have not seen them already?

My ships were all Chinese Laundries, modern motor ships seem very spacious! 

Engine Room Tour:
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/yt-0hbG9C6bhZE/supertanker_engine_room_tour/

Deck Tour 1:
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/yt-AGU7DtN044s/supertanker_deck_tour_part_1/

Deck Tour 2:
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/yt-QOznUwlf_AA/supertanker_deck_tour_part_2/

Regards,

Steve R770014 South Derbyshire


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Steve
Absolutely amazing ! Makes the minnows I sailed in many moons ago seem so small.


----------



## Malky Glaister (Nov 2, 2008)

Steve,
Engineroom tour takes me back I could almost feel the hot bits as we passed,
Regards Malky Glaister


----------



## Tam Broon (Apr 4, 2008)

Excellent, thanks for that. Now I can show the family exactly where I worked, still photos don't really do it justice.

Regards Tom Browne


----------



## MARINEJOCKY (Nov 25, 2007)

I agree that it was excellent and have forwarded it to about 60 people this morning. Many thanks


----------



## tbates (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice thank you


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Yes, I could feel the heat as well. Thank you.


----------



## bulkcarrier (Jan 8, 2009)

WOW! Very Nice.. Thank you for sharing. I have forwarded it as well to many friends which will GREATLY enjoy it. What a great find!

Best Regards,

Galen


----------

